# اه يا مصر يا بلدي ... خواطر مصري مقهور "الجزء الثاني"



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

سلام ونعمة للكل

Twin مواطن مصري مقهور .... يكتب .... الجزء الثاني
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*وعدي اليوم والتاني وأنا مرمي ومش عارف فين*
*في أبو غريب والا في جنتنامو وهقعد شهر والا أتنين*
*والأكل يعيني بيجيلي مرة واحدة حبة عدس ورغفين*
*وبقيت سوابق يا مصر يا بلدي*​ 
*وشوية وأنفرجت .. والباب أتفتح وكانوا ثلاثة*
*ظابط وأتنين عساكر وعينهم من الغل بطق شرارة*
*وقبل ما أنطق بكلمة كانت الشتايم والأيدين شغالة*
*وبقيت ملطشة يا مصر يا ال أسمك بلدي*​ 
*ومن باب الحجز لحد المكتب مسحول ع الأرض*
*يمين وشمال وفوق وتحت وبالطول وبالعرض*
*وكأنهم بيقدموا خدمة للدخلية أو ده شغلهم بالفرض*
*وبقيت مسخرة يا ال أسمك بلدي*​ 
*وقدام الرتبه أم نسر وسفين واقف مرعوب وكأني بريالة*
*والتراب بقي علامة مميزة لهدومي وبقي شكلي زبالة*
*ومستني منه يقول أول كلمة علشان أنطق واقول كفاية*
*وكأني عبد واقف قدام سيده يا بلدي*​ 
*أسمك أيه .... أسمي أمير مصري الجنسية ومسيحي الدين*
*خريج أيه .... أداب عين شمس دفعة 99 وعاطل بقالي سنتين*
*يعني مش شغال .... لا يا باشا شغال زبون علي قهوة أبو العنين*
*أسمعيني يا مصر يا أمي يا بلدي*​ 
*أتجهاتك السياسية .... لا من غير ... أنا ولا معارض ولا وفدي *
*يعني ولا معارض ولا وفدي .... قطعته وقلتله ولا حتي وطني*
*أمال داخل مظاهرة ليه .... قلتله تغير  بطالب بالتغير وده حقي*
*ما أنا أصلي وطني حبتين يا بلدي*​ 
*ومكملتش كلمة التغير بلساني واول ألم رن في وداني*
*وشلوت يمين وواحد شمال وبلحة أصلي فوق أمة دماغي*
*وجردل مية حماني ونص معتبر وخلوني ألحس المية بلساني*
*ومن تاني البهدلة يا مصر يا بلدي*​ 
*وأتسحبت من قفايا وع الحجز طوالي *
*مع حبة ضرب ع الوش وشتيمة خفافي*
*واترميت ع الأرض وكأني عميل خاين بلادي*
*وأدي احترام الإنسان في بلدي يا بلدي*​ 
*وخسارة وألف خسارة .... يا بلد الأمن والأمان*
*يا مصر يا بلدي*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*أنتظروني في الجزء الثالث ... من خواطر مصري مقهور *​​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة بجد يا امير*
*احلي تقييم لاحلي شاعر منتدي*
*وفي انتظار التالت*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2011)

فعلا يا خساره عليكي يا بلدي

ميرسي توين 

علي الكلمات الرائعه المعبره عن حال مصر

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة بجد يا امير*
> 
> *احلي تقييم لاحلي شاعر منتدي*
> 
> *وفي انتظار التالت*​



*ربنا يبارك مرورك الجميل يا روكا ... وأنتظريني ولا تقلقي سأعود *
*وشكراً علي كلماتك الرقيقة نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## أَمَة (3 فبراير 2011)

كلمات معبرة جدا يا امير

نصلي من أجل مصر أفضل للجميع.
​


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2011)

كلمات معبره اوى يا امير 

مصر فى العنايه المركزه 

وياعالم تطلع منها امتى 

ربنا يستر 

شكرااااااااااا يا امير  يا شاعر المنتدى  

فى انتظار الجزء الثالث

ربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك
​


----------



## فادية (3 فبراير 2011)

*جميل يا امير *
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## Scofield (3 فبراير 2011)

المهم اعترفت ولا لسة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*



			ومن تاني البهدلة يا مصر يا بلدي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


والله اعلم شايلة لينا اية تانى يابلدى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

لا تعليق بجد​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 فبراير 2011)

*فنان من يومك
*


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

تسلم أيدك وموهبتك الرائعه
شكرا لك من كل قلبى​


----------



## govany shenoda (4 فبراير 2011)

في منتهي الجمال:big29::big29:
كل كلمه فيها بتعبر بجد عن 
اللي بيحصل بجد
شكلك مجرب قبل كده هههههه:12F616~137::12F616~137:
الرب يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## zama (4 فبراير 2011)

> *وبلحة أصلي فوق أمة دماغي*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة دي فكرتني بفيلم " طير أنت " ..

مميز حبيبي ..

ربنا يستر علي بلدي مصر ..

حبيبي أعتقد أنت بمأمن عن الفوضي دي ..

==

أشكرك ..


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

*حلوة  كتير يا امير ,بس قولى هو انت اتسحلت قبل كده فى قسم شرطة ؟؟؟؟
اصل ده كلام واحد مجرب يعنى ,هههههههه

حلوة كتير ومعبره 
*


----------



## جيلان (4 فبراير 2011)

منتظرين الجزء التالت يا باشا
حلوة الخواطر على شكل قصة لذيذة تسلم ايدك
بس يارب حال البلد يتعدل قبل الجزء التالت بقى لحسن تعبنا من الى بيحصل ده , متعهبناش من خواطرك لا هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

*



أسمك أيه .... أسمي أمير مصري الجنسية ومسيحي الدين
خريج أيه .... أداب عين شمس دفعة 99 وعاطل بقالي سنتين
يعني مش شغال .... لا يا باشا شغال زبون علي قهوة أبو العنين

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهو دا حال البلد*
*ربنا موجود*
*بجد مفيش  كلام يتقال*
*واحلى تقيم يا جميل*
​


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا يا خساره عليكي يا بلدي
> 
> ميرسي توين
> 
> ...


 
*شكراً يا نفين علي مرورك الجميل وكلماتك الرائعة*

*وفعلاً ده حال البلد داخل السجون بل هناك أكثر*
*ولكن كم نتمني أن يتغير الحال*​


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> كلمات معبرة جدا يا امير​
> 
> نصلي من أجل مصر أفضل للجميع.​


*أمين يا غالية*
*ربنا يمد إيده لشعب مصر ومصر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2011)

* لا انشالله ميكونشى فى خساره ولا حاجه ويكون بكره احسن لينا ولولاد ولاد ولاد ولادنا كمان
مصر عظيمه وكبيره وربنا دايما بيحفظها من كل سوء 
يعيش قلمك يا تووون ومنتظرين الجزء التالت*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 فبراير 2011)

حزب المقهورين هو اكبر حزب فى مصر


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2011)

*مصر تتحدث عن نفسها
[YOUTUBE]I470IfnKql4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​
وقـف الخلق ينظــــرون جميعـا .............. كيف أبنى قواعد المجد وحدى
وبناة الأهرام فى سالف الدهر.............. كفونى الـــــكلام عـــند التحدى
أنا تاج العلى فى مفرق الشمس.............. ودراته فرائد عقـــــــــــــــــدى
إن مجـدى فى الأولـيات عريـــــق .............. من له مثل أولياتى ومجدى
أنا إن قـدر الإله مـــــــــــــماتى .............. لا ترى الشرق يرفع الرأس بعدى
ما رمــــــــاى رام وراح سليما .............. من قديم عناية الله جنده
كـــم بغـــت على دولــة وجـارت .............. ثم زالت وتلك عقبى التعدى
إنــــى حــرة كسـرت قيــــودى.............. رغم أنف العدا وقطعت قيدى
أترانى وقد طــــــويت حيـــــاتى.............. فى مراس لم أبلغ اليوم رشدى
أمن الــعدل أنـــــهم يردون الماء.............. صفوا وأن يكدر وردى
أمن الــحق أنــــهم يطلقون الأسد.............. منهم وأن تقيد أسدى
إنما الحق قوة من قوى الديــان.............. أمضى من كل أبيض وهندى
قــــد وعــــــدت العلا بـكل أبى.............. من رجالى فأنجزوا اليوم وعدى
وارفعوا دولتى على العلم والأخلاق .............. فالـعلم وحده ليـس بـجدى
نحن نـجتاز موقفا تعثر الأراء .............. فيه وثمرة الرأى تردى
فــقفوا فيــــــــــــه وقفـة حــزم .............. وارسوا جانبيه بعزمة المستعد
أنا تاج العلاء فى مفرق الشـمس .............. ودراته فرائد عقدى
إن مجدى فى الأوليـــــات عــريق .............. من له مثل أولياتى ومجدى​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2011)

*فى انتظار الجزء الثالث يا توين لهذه الروائع بجد
الله ينور يفنان
*


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

*تم أضافة الجزء الثالث من خواطر مصري مقهور ,,,,* اه يا مصر يا بلدي .... خواطر مصيري مقهور .... الجزء الثالث ​


----------



## sparrow (9 فبراير 2011)

شكلك يا امير مجرب هههههههه
للاسف دا الي بنسمعه عن السجون
بس هنقول ايه ربنا موجود


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2011)

> *أسمك أيه .... أسمي أمير مصري الجنسية ومسيحي الدين*
> *خريج أيه .... أداب عين شمس دفعة 99 وعاطل بقالي سنتين*
> *يعني مش شغال .... لا يا باشا شغال زبون علي قهوة أبو العنين*​


 
*حرام عليك يا ظالم يا مفترى دفعه 99 وعايز تشتغل*
*دفعه 85 لسه مشتغلتش*
*صحيح مصريين طماعين*
*الا قولى هو ابو العنيين ساب السيراميك وفتح قهوة*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (9 فبراير 2011)

يلهوى عليك عارف يا توتا عشان انا بحاول اكتب رسايل متوزانة باخد كتير وانتا خاطرة تعبير من جوا الاوضاع واحساس لا رهيب بجد


----------



## fredyyy (15 فبراير 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *حرام عليك يا ظالم يا مفترى دفعه 99 وعايز تشتغل*​
> *دفعه 85 لسه مشتغلتش ... **صحيح مصريين طماعين*
> ​


​

*عارف أمير بيقول إنه دفعة 99 علشان يصَّغر نفسة *

*علشان عاوز عروسة ... تنكر إعترف :319yb: *

*أهو بيقول عرووووووووووووسة بس الراجل إليِّ ماسكة كابس على نفسة *

*إبسط يا عم أمير الناس بتطالب بإلغاء أمن الدولة بسبب كلامك * 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> كلمات معبره اوى يا امير ​
> 
> مصر فى العنايه المركزه ​
> وياعالم تطلع منها امتى ​
> ...


ربنا موجود يا كاندي باشا
*هو من يهدم وحده ... كي يعيد أعادة بناءه وتشكليه من جديد*
*فهو موجود ويعمل ... وسنري مجده عن قريب*

*شكراً يا كاندي علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

*وقدام الرتبه أم نسر وسفين واقف مرعوب وكأني بريالة*
*والتراب بقي علامة مميزة لهدومي وبقي شكلي زبالة*
*ومستني منه يقول أول كلمة علشان أنطق واقول كفاية*
*وكأني عبد واقف قدام سيده يا بلدي*
كلامي واقعي جدا 
بس اعتقد ان ده بقي ماضي لفتره معينه 
امبارح كان في واحد ماشي عكس السير ووقف
شتم امناء الشرطه وهما بيعتزروا 
والظابط عامل مش شايف 
ههههه

جميله يا امير​


----------

